
This Is How Much Your Personal Data Is Worth on the Dark Web - searchencrypt
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/spooked-by-the-facebook-privacy-violations-this-is-how-much-your-personal-data-is-worth-on-the-dark-web-2018-03-20
======
RandomBK
It's very interesting to see how little Gmail accounts fetch for, considering
what other access can be chained from that. Is this low figure driven by
Gmail's additional security, or is this just due to the high rate of
fake/inactive accounts?

------
dailen
"...Fractl accessed the dark web through the browser Tor."

 _SMH_ The article, author, editor, and publication lost all credibility on
subject with one single clause.

